# Suggestions for Tuscany (and car hire?) please



## Steamairy (Mar 7, 2007)

We're planning our first trip in mh to Italy in June-July, probably via Geneva to visit friends, then Simplon or San Gottard pass, Maggiore/Orta and on to Tuscany. We're thinking of holing up at a campsite somewhere near Siena for about a week and possibly renting a car to make exploring easier (and avoid tidying everything away every day!) - has anyone done this and can recommend somewhere? We can't pre-book as we don't know exactly when we'll get there.
Has anyone got a favourite campsite in that part of the world?

We mostly stay at campsites as a rule (and have ordered the CC Europe 2 book) but will probably want to use some sostas. Is the Guida Camper still worth getting or is it too out of date and might we be better off with a new Camperstop book? With luck the USB database stick will be available by the time we go - any updates on that?

All hints/suggestions/opinions welcome.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good sosta at Greve in Chianti between Florence & Siena

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5865

it's got defined spaces. and room to sit outside. Lovely Village.

but this campsite south of Siena is superb, but with diffcult sloping pitches.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=516

this could be a base to use a car from?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Car*

Hi

For hire cars overseas, I use www.holidayautos.co.uk or alternatively, click on various airlines' websites and follow links from there - often cheaper than booking direct with a hire firm

www.easyjet.co.uk

www.jet2.com

www.ryanair.com

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget the local buses. We always use them and enjoy meeting people and getting a glimpse into life in the towns and villages they go through. They're usually cheap and reliable.

There is an excellent bus service from Lucca ( good aire) to Pisa, which takes about 20 minutes and drops you off at at the Campo dei Miracoli (close to the Leaning tower).

We were advised, if we wanted to hire, to have a translated list of what you expect to be covered by insurance and to get the hirer to sign all is covered and cost it before you sign anything. It's difficult enough to make sure all is covered and you're not letting yourself in for unknown items when you're doing it in English let alone Italian.

G


----------



## channelhoppers (Nov 8, 2006)

We always use ACSI associated campsites (you can order the catalogue from Vicarious Books on the web). Although they offer 'out of high season' special rates, high season is only 2 months in some European countries. Hope you have a good trip 8)


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Smilar Trip*

Steamairy

We are off on Saturday on a very similar trip ...down through France and over the Simplon pass into Italy, Verono, Bologna, Sienna Pisa, several lakes and Tuscany & Umbria.
Will stay at ACSI sites, France Passion, Italian Passion, sostas, aires
and some wild camping. We go for 5 weeks and get back in June...send me you email and will send you full trip itinery

Brian


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have stayed at this camp site twice. It is on the edge of Sovicile about 5 miles from Sienna. The site is well shaded and the facilities are OK but not the most luxurious. A bus calls at the site and takes you to Sienna. I would recommend it as a convenient location.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2638


----------



## Steamairy (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks again for all your ideas, we've got another couple of thoughts:

Do many Italian supermarkets sell diesel, and are they cheaper than most garages, as in France?

And a query about our proposed route: we're thinking of going from Modena over the hills to Lucca via Abetone on the ss12 - does anyone know if this is a slow but scenically worthwhile road, or if we'd just be letting ourselves in for hours of grief? 

Just been looking at the new Lakes thread, and can't wait to be out there - but we have to for a while yet.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Abetone*

 SS 12. Fairly slow, but very scenically worthwhile.
saluti,
eddied


----------

